# Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya



## wildbootsman (28. Oktober 2004)

Moin, 

ich fahre nach Thailand (m i t Frau). Wer hat Erfahrungen zum Meeresangeln dort. Das Süßwasserangeln mit den riesen Fischen (siehe Threads im Anglerboard) interressiert mich nicht so. Gibt es Verantsalter vor Ort die Angeltripps mit Angelzeug anbieten? Welche Fische sind die die man versuchen sollte zu fangen?

Wildi


----------



## wildbootsman (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

Ich weiß ja das die Frage nicht alltäglich ist, aber vielleicht kann mir doch jemand weiter helfen oder fahrt ihr nur zum Mädchen angeln nach Thailand???

Wildi


----------



## msdstefan (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

Ein Big Game Veranstalter ist www.wahoo.ws. Die fahren von Phuket. In den kleinen Reisebüros überall in der Stadt kann man mehr oder weniger professionelle Touren buchen. Meist wird mit Naturköder geangelt. Schleppen auf Großfisch ist teuer und wird in Dollar bezahlt.


----------



## Patty (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

@wildbootsmann,

es gibt in der Stadt sehr viele kleine Reisebüros, liegen aber oft sehr versteckt, dort kannst Du Dich über Big Game Touren informieren. Die Preise für die Yachtcharter sind zwar ganz schön happig, aber im Vergleich zu den Big Game Hochburgen ein echtes Schnäppchen. Ich habe im letzten Jahr für die Vollcharter 300 Dollar bezahlt. Waren 8 Stunden auf See. Die Ausbeute beschränkte sich zwar auf zwei kleine Thune und drei wirklich kampfstarke Wahoos, aber der Nervenkitzel war der Hammer. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, die Jungs am Strand ( am besten Jomjien) anzusprechen, die haben immer einen Bruder oder sonst irgendwen mit einer Yacht parat. Hier gilt hart verhandeln!! Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich Dir super viel Spaß und grüß das schönste Fleckchen Erde von mir.

Petri Patty

P.S.: Ich war übrigens auch mit meiner Frau da!!!


----------



## Sockeye (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*



> ...oder fahrt ihr nur zum Mädchen angeln nach Thailand



nach Thailand auch zum Angeln, aber nach Pattaya....zsss, zsss...


----------



## Kai D90 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

Ich war vor etwa 15 Jahren dort, damals gab es nen Deutschen der eine Art Kutter betreibt und großartig mit "BIG GAME FISHING" wirbt. Er hat auch eine Kneipe in der Filme mit Fängen von seinem Boot laufen. Sicher war da der ein oder andre gute Fisch dabei, aber auf das Boot werden sicher 30 Leute oder mehr gepackt. Nach dem Auslaufen wird geschleppt, bis man an nem Riff ist und jeder ne Leine mit Haken in die hand bekommt. Dann fleißig Rifffische fangen und wieder zurückschleppen..., war damals ne riesen Enttäuschung für mich, denn ich war 13 und hatte mich wahnsinnig gefreut anständig fischen zu können...

Naja, lang ists her. Gibt bestimmt einige andere Anbieter. 
Normalerweise ist es kein Problem ein Longtailboot zu für nen Tag zu mieten und auf eigene Faust schleppen zu gehen. Hab ich schon gemacht, bringt Laune. Wenn man gesehen hat wie mit diesen Booten Passagiere von Kreuzfahrtsschiffe entladen werden macht man sich über deren Seegängigkeit keine Gedanken mehr. Die Tragen echt verdammt viel. Vor fünf Jahren habe ich für nen halben Tag 800 Baht gezahlt, wenn ich mich net täusche. Dabei hab ich ca. 10 Thunfische gefangen, waren zwar nicht groß (max 60cm) haben aber gekämpft wie blöd.


----------



## Big Fins (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

Dazu muß ich sagen, in Phuket muß ich davon abraten, diese billigen Touren zu mieten. Die Boote sind im schlechten Zustand ( marode ) und es ist im Grunde nur eine Nepperei, wo Angeltouristen mit kleinen Thuna und Makrelen abgespeist werden. Größere Fische werden ungerne gesucht, da das Gerät einfach zu alt ist und man zu weit raus müßte bei starkem Wind. Vor Phuket ist es relativ Flach und der Wind weht oft stark, was viel Dünung und wenig Fisch bringt.
Die Touren sind zwar billig, aber wer einmal mitgefahren ist wird sich das nächstes Mal überlegen, wo er einen ganzen Urlaubstag verbringt.
Empfehlenswert ist die Reelhooker:
http://www.reelhooker-phuket.com/
allerdings ist dieser Anbieter nicht günstig.


----------



## Fishbuster (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

Ich habe mal bei google sportfischen thailand (dt. u. eng.) eingegeben. da kommt ne menge. reinschauen lohnt sich. petri heil mit deiner frau in.......


----------



## Basti 88 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

*Wie Angeln in Thailand ???*
*Ich stelle mir vor das da mit Gummi  bestimmt was geht. *
*Es gibt dort bestimmt interessante Raubfische.*


----------



## ralf bernard (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

kaid90
den Veranstalter Deutsches Haus gibts micht mehr.Dieter selber ist bei einem Autounfall ums Leben gekommen. Schau dir doch mal die private Webseite angelninpattaya an.
Viel Spass dabei
Petri Heil


Petri.


----------



## Big Fins (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

Sollte es noch Sailfish in der Bucht geben? Dann wäre ich positiv überrascht.

@ Basti88
Solche Kommentare wie deiner sind absolut überflüssig, danke für Imagepflege.
In Tschechien geht sicher noch mehr mit Gummi. #6


----------



## Dart (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Sollte es noch Sailfish in der Bucht geben? Dann wäre ich positiv überrascht.
> 
> @ Basti88
> Solche Kommentare wie deiner sind absolut überflüssig, danke für Imagepflege.
> In Tschechien geht sicher noch mehr mit Gummi. #6


Öhhhm, das ist ein Trööt von 2004, warum der wieder augebuddelt wird...???
Cheers #h


----------



## ThomasL (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*



Dart schrieb:


> Öhhhm, das ist ein Trööt von 2004, warum der wieder augebuddelt wird...???
> Cheers #h



das frage ich mich auch|uhoh:


----------



## Big Fins (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

Ups, hatte den als aktuell genommen wegen dem letzten post.


----------



## PharmaMan (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

Nun ja, ich habe vor, Anfang März in der Gegend von Phuket zu sein und da würde es mich auch interessieren ob und vor allem womit ich mich bewaffnen soll. Welche Rute/Wobbler mitnehmen zum schleppen?^Oder doch was anderes?


----------



## Sargo (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

Hallo, suche dringend einige Tips wie ich an einem größeren Fluß 
in Petchabun wohl angeln kann. Denke auf Grund mit Garnelen
müßte was gehen, aber Schnurstärke, Blei, Hakengröße ??????


Danke für Eure Tips, bald geht es los


Grüße

Sargo  (sonst eher im Algarve tread zuhause, siehe Angeln in Europa)

:q:q:q:q:q

Habe in Thailand schön öfter im Meer geängelt aber im Fluß wird etwas völlig Neues für mich.


----------



## Dart (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

Hi Sargo
Mit Garnelen (am Besten lebend), Würmern, Köderfischen etc. kannst du nicht viel falsch machen. Als Schnur würde ich dir ein 15kg Geflecht empfehlen. Blei wird sich, wie bei uns, nach der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit richten, Haken nach der Ködergröße.
Du wirst in Petchabun sicher einen Angelladen finden. Die Kleinteile kaufst du besser vor Ort.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Sargo (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

Hallo Rainer,

danke für Deine Tips, jetzt noch zwei Wochen bis zum Abflug und ich bin sehr gespannt, was der Fluß hergibt.

Grüße


----------



## Dart (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*



Sargo schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> danke für Deine Tips, jetzt noch zwei Wochen bis zum Abflug und ich bin sehr gespannt, was der Fluß hergibt.
> 
> Grüße


Da wünsche ich dir einen feinen Urlaub#6
Steck deine Erwartungen nicht zu hoch, gerade die Flüsse, speziell dort wo sie leicht zugänglich sind, gelten nicht unbedingt als erfolgsversprechend. Massig Netzfischerei.
Lass dich von meinen Worten nicht bange machen, probier es halt aus. Ansonsten muss es im Bereich Petchabun auch sehr feine Seen geben.
Gruss Reiner
|wavey:


----------



## Sargo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

Hy Rainer,

nö, ich lasse mich da nicht einschüchtern. Wir werden es mit den lebenden garnelen auf Grund versuchen. Wenn was geht prima, wenn nicht ist es auch ok. Ich werde auch in Samui sein
und dort wieder 1 - 2 Angeltouren buchen (Grundfischen).

Vor 5 Jahren war es in Samui genial gut zum Grundfischen. Keine
Riesenfische aber viele Verschiedene und viele.

Werde mit Bildern berichten, wenn ich zurück bin

Grüße Sargo (der Algarve - Fan) :q:q:q


----------



## ralf bernard (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

big fins
sollte es noch segelfische in der bucht geben---------
im moment treiben sich zwischen den inseln vor pattaya  u.a. segelfische, sperefische, und marline rum. 
petry heil 
ralf


----------



## Sargo (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

Hy Rainer,

es war wie erwartet wenig erfolgreich. Wir haben keine lebenden shrimps als Köder bekommen, also mit Teig angeln, wie er überall verkauft wird und so eine Spirale mit einigen Haken 
verwendet. Hätte ich Zuhause gewußt, daß es eher auf Friedfische geht, dann wäre ich besser vorbereitet gewesen.

Ich fing Rotfederähnliche Fische. Meine Frau hatte einen mordsbiss den sie wegen zu frühem Anschlag allerdings versemmelt hat.

Nächstes Mal wissen wir mehr, ist ja auch normal daß man erst mal schauen muß wie und wo angeln.

Grüße

Sargo |supergri


----------



## Dart (25. März 2008)

*AW: Wie Angeln in Thailand / Pattaya*

Hi Sargo
Die Angelei in den Flüssen ist schon sauschwer. Gute Stellen findet man meist nur abseits der Dörfer, dort hat man aber das Problem das man gar nicht ans Ufer herankommt und man ein Boot haben müsste. Dazu kommt erschwerend, das die starken Hochwasser während der Regenzeit das Flussbett jedes Jahr neu gestalten.
War dein gefangener Fisch evt. der gleiche wie auf dem Photo?






Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------

